# Hunting > Hunting >  BOP get together - take a young fella hunting weekend. ...

## Biggun708

Ok here we go... so the idea is a weekend around October for a forum catch up - hunt - camp out sit round a fire and sing kumbyah... I personally love Te Urewera and think the 8 acre camp site is a damn fine base.. Open to suggestions around protocols, activities etc as long as we're teaching safe ethical values and ensuring everyone has a good time. .. what y'all reckon? ???

----------


## Kawekakid1

Is the roads going to be open to the park after washout

----------


## Biggun708

> Is the roads going to be open to the park after washout


Should be by October. .. they pretty good about keeping it up to scratch. .

----------


## Rushy

Don't forget that the Toby shoot is in the middle of October.  A lot of us are committed to that weekend.  Early Oct is good though.

----------


## Biggun708

Late September early October. .. should be a bit of growth around by then. . Just text my mate who lives over there. .road is open to the 8acre now...

----------


## Gibo

Just my 2 cents id rather November but il try to make whatever is going. Good idea mate

----------


## Biggun708

> Just my 2 cents id rather November but il try to make whatever is going. Good idea mate


And that is why I'm sneaking off for 5 days in November by myself  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Danny

Just my 5 cents I have a 6 week old rat in my arms but will make it regardless, I'll book in now. Be tents or hut? I've only been into the huts down the river from there via chopper so I don't know. 
Great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

> Just my 5 cents I have a 6 week old rat in my arms but will make it regardless, I'll book in now. Be tents or hut? I've only been into the huts down the river from there via chopper so I don't know. 
> Great idea. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tenting it... you can drive into the campsite.. there's firepits toilet and bloody big bathtub  (river).. I've shot deer close to the camp and those with quads etc will have a good base.. check it out on Google earth. .. I've got dibs on the otapukawa...

----------


## Gibo

> Tenting it... you can drive into the campsite.. there's firepits toilet and bloody big bathtub  (river).. I've shot deer close to the camp and those with quads etc will have a good base.. check it out on Google earth. .. I've got dibs on the otapukawa...


Nah bro you get last pick cause you know it  :Grin:  I bags Otapukawa

----------


## northdude

sounds good

----------


## Paddy79

sound like a plan

----------


## Pointer

Just my 7 cents I'd be all over it if it was Nov

----------


## stretch

Could be keen. Not sure if I meet your definition of a "young fella", but I'm young compared to Rushy!

----------


## Danny

> Could be keen. Not sure if I meet your definition of a "young fella", but I'm young compared to Rushy!


I'm about the youngest so far mate and I'm like 72...

----------


## Gibo

> I'm about the youngest so far mate and I'm like 72...


And still breeding  :Grin:  what a stud

----------


## Biggun708

Yea just realised I've got a grandchild due late sept.... Probably should be round home I guess  :Have A Nice Day:  So 4-5 November suit everyone???



> Just my 7 cents I'd be all over it if it was Nov

----------


## Gibo

Sounding good mate

----------


## Gapped axe

that's better for me

----------


## Biggun708

OK so we've got the old fellas... Any of you young fellas want to be in on this??? If not we'll just be real happy to have a get together  :Have A Nice Day: 

 My thinking is... fri night arive BBQ and couple of quiet ones.. no hunting... Sat morning if we've got young fellas who want some wisdom we'll ask Gibo nicely to do a spiel on long range shooting, GA to give us some first aid stuff, I'm happy to do a gear and equip bit... and whoever else has got some skills to pass on can step right up... Sat evening split up and go for a hunt, sun morn hunt then lunch and shuffle of home... Ideas???

----------


## john m

4-5 Nov is good for me, so one more oldie.

----------


## Gibo

My long range spiel wont be very long  :Grin:  .....um........um.......that's it I'm off hunting  :Psmiley:

----------


## Milan501

I'd be keen to join in. 

sounds like it could be informative and I am always keen to learn.

----------


## ONYVA

I am interested to meet up, but I am another old one  :Sad:

----------


## homebrew.357

Now is this 8 acre camp the one up Okahu rd?, I was in there a while back, good spot, or is it the one up Minganui rd.  I`m another oldie , could be the oldest one at 74 1/2?. But for me it will be 5/6 days in the bush, being retired I don`t have to rush back to work . I would be glamping in my caravan.

----------


## Gibo

OK found the area, spent my teenage years in Waimana so bit of nostalgia there. Rode horses up into T U. 

Biggun can you PM me the co-ords to this 8 acre camp bro? I have found my stream and hut  :Wink:

----------


## northdude

@anthony

----------


## Biggun708

8 acre is a doc camp about 3/4 of the way up waimana valley rd.. quick search on doc website will  find it... cool spot ....  couple of huts within 2 hours walk from the road end... good trout fishing at times...

----------


## Biggun708

> Now is this 8 acre camp the one up Okahu rd?, I was in there a while back, good spot, or is it the one up Minganui rd.  I`m another oldie , could be the oldest one at 74 1/2?. But for me it will be 5/6 days in the bush, being retired I don`t have to rush back to work . I would be glamping in my caravan.


Good place for your setup. .. 2 wheel drive no worries. ..

----------


## Gibo

Sorted  :Wink:

----------


## Paddy79

this starting to sound like a seniors breaking free from the retirement get together, I better come to help represent those under 40  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> this starting to sound like a seniors breaking free from the retirement get together, I better come to help represent those under 40


Shit yeah, Pointer and I are well outnumbered  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

I'm in. Got to help fly the flag for the under 20s (mental age)

----------


## anthony

sounds good, i would be keen to come along and learn a bit. Sounds like im the youngest so far at 17  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> sounds good, i would be keen to come along and learn a bit. Sounds like im the youngest so far at 17


We will try not to ruin the rest of your life  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

@Savage1 this would be a good one for you too

----------


## Biggun708

@TheJanitar.... come and bring your mates...

----------


## northdude

Its going to look like a retirement village

----------


## Biggun708

You coming????


> Its going to look like a retirement village

----------


## northdude

I plan to I don't like making long term plans I'm one of those guys that something always seems to happen if I make a plan also I'm in the middle of the age group to old to be young and to young to be old  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Biggun708

Bro I,ve been like that for the last 20 years, and plan to be for the next 20!!


> I plan to I don't like making long term plans I'm one of those guys that something always seems to happen if I make a plan also I'm in the middle of the age group to old to be young and to young to be old

----------


## HNTMAD

sounds like a good time to be had by all

Hamish

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm in the 30 something camp

----------


## Danny

> Bro I,ve been like that for the last 20 years, and plan to be for the next 20!!


Same here!
Can't beat that mid life crisis; denial is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day: 


> I'm in the 30 something camp

----------


## homebrew.357

Also sounds like the forums old fart club, I think I`v found it, google showed it by a church but not 3/4 up the Mataki rd. So looked further up the rd and a bit past the Waiiti stream at #1919 looks like a camp site on the left? by the Tauranga river. Never been in here before so hope there's some easy county .

----------


## Gibo

I actually am  :Psmiley:

----------


## anthony

sounds a bit like last of the summer wine  :XD:

----------


## kiwiaviator

Good memories. Eight Acre and the Waimana was just about my second home in the 70's, 80's and early nineties. Shot my first deer there and pulled many out of there. Hope you have a good time

----------


## Pointer

> sounds a bit like last of the summer wine


It's all good @anthony, us young bucks will stick together  :Grin:

----------


## PillowDribbler

Who is bringing the defribbilator.

----------


## homebrew.357

That pic looks like what I was looking at, and I've got the blood pressure machine. Have to sample a few of my brews to find one that doesn't taste like goats piss, nothing but the best for the boys. So at this point it`s looking like the 4-5 November, will be there some where.

----------


## Rushy

> Yea just realised I've got a grandchild due late sept.... Probably should be round home I guess  So 4-5 November suit everyone???


Yep that'd work.  Let us know when the dates go firm.

----------


## Paddy79

Is this a guys weekend away or the better halves coming/welcome as well?

----------


## Rushy

> sounds good, i would be keen to come along and learn a bit. Sounds like im the youngest so far at 17


I'll give you a lift young fellah.  I even have some hunting rifles that you could use if you need.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm in the 30 something camp


You old fart, I am twenty two.

----------


## Paddy79

Good on ya @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

Gibo, you are in charge of counting.  I hope everyone realises that is Guy Fawkes weekend.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo, you are in charge of counting.  I hope everyone realises that is Guy Fawkes weekend.


Yip i'll count up as we get locked in and much much closer

----------


## Rushy

> Yip i'll count up as we get locked in and much much closer


who da man?

----------


## Gibo

Im not fazed its Guy Forks, might get a decent sleep  :Grin:  

Do what we did at the roost perhaps? Either one buys or we all bring what we need for the pot or bring some coin to cover it if ra de ra de ra  :Grin:  
I am keen on one of your camp roasts, been far too long  :Wink:

----------


## zimmer



----------


## Nick-D

Im youngish, and newish haha but always keen to pick up a few tips from you bush masters. Be keen as to come for a weekend....

----------


## Rushy

> Im youngish, and newish haha but always keen to pick up a few tips from you bush masters. Be keen as to come for a weekend....


See ya there then.

----------


## Mooseman

Will be a good catch up weekend and to meet forum members, will see what's happening closer to the time but should be ok.

----------


## Pointer

+1 on rushy's cook ups, first class

----------


## Biggun708

Lovin where this is going. .. maybe we can convince @Rushy that his services are read for the sat night. .before and after every man for himself? ?

----------


## Rushy

> Lovin where this is going. .. maybe we can convince @Rushy that his services are read for the sat night. .before and after every man for himself? ?


It will come down to the head count but for the moment I would be happy to do the camp mother thing.

----------


## Milan501

> 


That looks like a perfect spot to camp , what's the elevation like ? Is it subject to wind ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Milan501

Just had a look on the gps , it's gonna take me 4 1/2 hrs to drive to the location 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anthony

> I'll give you a lift young fellah.  I even have some hunting rifles that you could use if you need.


Oh cheers rushy that would be awesome.

----------


## Pointer

> Just had a look on the gps , it's gonna take me 4 1/2 hrs to drive to the location 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give you a lift if you can make it to mine. Halves the drive time for you

----------


## Biggun708

> That looks like a perfect spot to camp , what's the elevation like ? Is it subject to wind ? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure bout elevation. .. north /south valley so can hum... not often. .. easterly can be a pain.. it comes across the valley and tends to swirl. ..

----------


## Milan501

> I'll give you a lift if you can make it to mine. Halves the drive time for you


Sounds like a plan @pionter , cheers bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Double Shot

> Who is bringing the defribbilator.


I could if I didn't have to go back to work the week before, damn it.

Would love to have joined after a move to the BOP, but alas, still have to pay the mortgage...Great idea @Biggun708

  @Gibo, give me you co-0rdinates mate and I'll check it out later  :Thumbsup:

----------


## zimmer

> Not sure bout elevation. .. north /south valley so can hum... not often. .. easterly can be a pain.. it comes across the valley and tends to swirl. ..


Dead centre of the grassed area looks like 193 meters. Highest point near by is to the west @ 563 meters.

----------


## homebrew.357

Thanks Zimmer for the pic, at last I think I`v found 8 acre camp??, Tell me Te Pakau is it,  :XD:  Off course there will be wind, to help things I've just had a curry.

----------


## Gibo

Spot on Homebrew

----------


## Gibo

Snooze ya lose sorry mate  :Grin:

----------


## Biggun708

> Yep that'd work.  Let us know when the dates go firm.


I can't think of any reason why not... I do have a tendency to say fuck on the odd occasion. ..oh and i have been known to pass wind with gusto... but hey if she can handle that...she's more than welcome! !!

----------


## Biggun708

> I can't think of any reason why not... I do have a tendency to say fuck on the odd occasion. ..oh and i have been known to pass wind with gusto... but hey if she can handle that...she's more than welcome! !!


Oh fuck... that was meant for @Paddy79 .. regarding his better half!!!

----------


## Pointer

> Is this a guys weekend away or the better halves coming/welcome as well?


Don't be that guy Paddy  :Pacman:

----------


## Gibo

> Oh fuck... that was meant for @Paddy79 .. regarding his better half!!!


Yeah dates tend to have the opposite effect. Not wise to pass wind afterwards either  :Grin:

----------


## Paddy79

don't worry I wont be that guy @Pointer

----------


## Pointer

:Thumbsup:  just pulling ya tit

----------


## Savage1

So what date was decided on?

----------


## Rushy

> So what date was decided on?


4/5 November

----------


## Paddy79

> Just had a look on the gps , it's gonna take me 4 1/2 hrs to drive to the location 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well @Milan501 that's still half hour quicker than me  unless I boot it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

4-5 nov or weekend either side suits at the mo

----------


## northdude

> Just had a look on the gps , it's gonna take me 4 1/2 hrs to drive to the l
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ad an extra hour or so for me plus I'm a cruiser not a racer

----------


## Gibo

Stop moaning guys, you sound like my kids  :Grin:

----------


## TheJanitar

> @TheJanitar.... come and bring your mates...


Might just bring one, but i have a question. if i come to rotorua, can i carpool with you? if so, then im not bringing any mates with me as there are only two seats in your ride.. and my goodness is it uncomfortable lying in the back ontop of rifles and backpacks!  :Psmiley:  

but ill still invite one or two, theyll just have to make their own way to the camp  :Thumbsup: 

come on,You know you need my company

----------


## northdude

Are we there yet

----------


## Danny

> Stop moaning guys, you sound like my kids


You should hear my fucken kid then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

> Might just bring one, but i have a question. if i come to rotorua, can i carpool with you? if so, then im not bringing any mates with me as there are only two seats in your ride.. and my goodness is it uncomfortable lying in the back ontop of rifles and backpacks!  
> 
> but ill still invite one or two, theyll just have to make their own way to the camp 
> 
> come on,You know you need my company


Always a spare seat for you young fella.. but your bikkie tin will make it up there no worries if you want to bring mates....

----------


## nickbop

If there is room Im keen

----------


## Gibo

> If there is room Im keen


Of course.......

I have to stop looking at google, I have about 27 marks of interest already  :Grin:

----------


## Nick-D

I'll bring a wagon from Auckland so will have a couple spare seats if anyone wants a lift. Prob head down Friday night though

----------


## Gibo

Theres some good looking spring slips in there boi I tell ya  :Grin:

----------


## Biggun708

I'm thinking it's probably a good opportunity to clear out the man cave and have like a for sale table... you know, stuff that's too good to throw away but not worth the hassle of putting on tm etc... what ya reckon? ??

----------


## Paddy79

I reckon for some one from Rotovegs @Biggun708 surprisingly come up with some good ideas mate hahaha

----------


## Gibo

Il go hunting while you guys trade smelly old socks  :Psmiley:

----------


## Willie

I think I might even make this one, so would be heading through from Hamilton on the Friday and maybe even looking to travel back on the Monday- the better half thinks it would be good for me :-)

So checking: can drive to camp? pitching tents, bring your own libations, chill the fuck out cause stress monkeys being pulling my hair out, interpreter as I don't speak NZ  :O O:  


Might even bring the scary sharp system and stones if anyone want's a tickle up on their knives.

Cheers.

----------


## Biggun708

> I think I might even make this one, so would be heading through from Hamilton on the Friday and maybe even looking to travel back on the Monday- the better half thinks it would be good for me :-)
> 
> So checking: can drive to camp? pitching tents, bring your own libations, chill the fuck out cause stress monkeys being pulling my hair out, interpreter as I don't speak NZ  
> 
> 
> Might even bring the scary sharp system and stones if anyone want's a tickle up on their knives.
> 
> Cheers.


Can drive to camp   easy!!! Definitely going to kick the stress monster in the arse.. he needs a hiding. .I've got about 27 knives that need some loving  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Biggun708

> Can drive to camp   easy!!! Definitely going to kick the stress monster in the arse.. he needs a hiding. .I've got about 27 knives that need some loving


Oh and yes some libations will be lovely oh yes oh my....

----------


## Willie

> Can drive to camp   easy!!! Definitely going to kick the stress monster in the arse.. he needs a hiding. .I've got about 27 knives that need some loving


Bring forth the knives- see what we can do- see you out there!

----------


## Sideshow

Sounds like a good weekend out! Enjoy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

Ya can`t beat cold steel, I sharped my buck knife a few years ago, It`s still like a razor cause I haven't shot anything yet. I could bring old lead poison and the beast, give you all a look at  "No such thing as carn`t  do it" in old number 8 wire mode, with bike chains and washing machine parts. The real deal , have a Quigley hit the bucket comp .

----------


## johnd

Just saw this. I will put my hand up as well, I can assist Rushy.

----------


## Gapped axe

Fuk Te Hoe Ted what have you started

----------


## Biggun708

> Fuk Te Hoe Ted what have you started


Ha yea... Should be good.. You me and @Gibo will do a recce when he gets back from stocking up on duty free...

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah I'm going off shore in mid Sep, But we 3 should definitely do it sooner than later.

----------


## Gibo

Yip early Sep recce

----------


## ONYVA

does this mean every one will have 2 trips away?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yip early Sep recce


Fucking separatists.

----------


## Gibo

> does this mean every one will have 2 trips away?


Nah might need to check again in early October  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Fucking separatists.


Im going to find you a nice stream to hunt uncle why the hostility?  :Grin:

----------


## Paddy79

> Im going to find you a nice stream to hunt uncle why the hostility?


Because hes a grumpy old man, its how they get as they get old  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Im going to find you a nice stream to hunt uncle why the hostility?


Coz I am feeling left out and am almost crying.  Ha ha ha ha,I trust GA to keep you in line though Gibo so she's all good.

----------


## Mooseman

Can you or does anyone know if you can still take a motorbike up to the Te Puia hut ? Many years ago when I was a bit younger a group of us rode up to the hut , stayed the night then took the six foot track up to the Te Matawai saddle( think that's what it was called ) great ride but hard work.

----------


## Biggun708

> Can you or does anyone know if you can still take a motorbike up to the Te Puia hut ? Many years ago when I was a bit younger a group of us rode up to the hut , stayed the night then took the six foot track up to the Te Matawai saddle( think that's what it was called ) great ride but hard work.


You could.. Before the last cyclone... Not sure now... We might just have to go for a recce  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mooseman

Sounds good, somebody else may have some current info on the track conditions.

----------


## keneff

I'm keen and a relative youngy at 66. Will have my mate's young fella (10) with me. He's got a few young bloke problems related to ADHD, but for some reason listens to me, so I help out a bit with him. Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter. Hope this is okay with all. He'll be my responsibilty and knows he'll be going home if he doesn't behave. Anyone against, please let me know and I'll drop out, no hard feelings.

----------


## Biggun708

> I'm keen and a relative youngy at 66. Will have my mate's young fella (10) with me. He's got a few young bloke problems related to ADHD, but for some reason listens to me, so I help out a bit with him. Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter. Hope this is okay with all. He'll be my responsibilty and knows he'll be going home if he doesn't behave. Anyone against, please let me know and I'll drop out, no hard feelings.


Mate it's guys like you that keeps younguns like him away from where I work... Fully confident we can help him out!

----------


## Paddy79

> I'm keen and a relative youngy at 66. Will have my mate's young fella (10) with me. He's got a few young bloke problems related to ADHD, but for some reason listens to me, so I help out a bit with him. Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter. Hope this is okay with all. He'll be my responsibilty and knows he'll be going home if he doesn't behave. Anyone against, please let me know and I'll drop out, no hard feelings.


Prob because your a big scary old truck driver haha
good on ay mate

----------


## Rushy

> I'm keen and a relative youngy at 66. Will have my mate's young fella (10) with me. He's got a few young bloke problems related to ADHD, but for some reason listens to me, so I help out a bit with him. Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter. Hope this is okay with all. He'll be my responsibilty and knows he'll be going home if he doesn't behave. Anyone against, please let me know and I'll drop out, no hard feelings.


Keneff that is exactly the sort of young fellah that needs to come.  All power to your right arm.

----------


## keneff

> Prob because your a big scary old truck driver haha
> good on ay mate


Thank Biggun, Paddy and Rushy, But I'm not big and not scary, just old. Except sometimes to myself when I find myself in a dodgy place above a big drop  :Oh Noes:

----------


## ONYVA

it would be great to see a  10yr old there, but @Rushy you are not to teach him the benefits of Waikato :Psmiley:

----------


## keneff

> it would be great to see a  10yr old there, but @Rushy you are not to teach him the benefits of Waikato


Didn't think Waikato had any benefits, @ONYVA, apart from reducing the volume of that putrid river  :Wink:

----------


## Paddy79

You can use Waikato to poison your enemies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## keneff

Thanks to all you guys who accept what I've asked.  I think it's a big thing to be able to get hold of these young kids and try to channel them into a constructive, happy life BEFORE they run off the rails, and this is something he's really interested in, so that will make it easier for him. He is a good, likeable kid and I'll be keeping a close eye on him. 
Cheers,
Ken

----------


## keneff

> You can use Waikato to poison your enemies


Well, I suppose that's a plus

----------


## TheJanitar

> Always a spare seat for you young fella.. but your bikkie tin will make it up there no worries if you want to bring mates....


My only problem is the absolute ribbing I would receive if I show up in my celica! No matter how quick or how sexy the interior is.. It will always be viewed as a chicks car. Not keen to be the joke of the camp  :XD:

----------


## Paddy79

> My only problem is the absolute ribbing I would receive if I show up in my celica! No matter how quick or how sexy the interior is.. It will always be viewed as a chicks car. Not keen to be the joke of the camp


Hahahahaha. Just tell them ya drive a bitch car cause ya hung like a horse

----------


## Biggun708

> My only problem is the absolute ribbing I would receive if I show up in my celica! No matter how quick or how sexy the interior is.. It will always be viewed as a chicks car. Not keen to be the joke of the camp


Yup...it's a girls car... Give it to your darling and buy a hilux...

----------


## Paddy79

It was prob to girly for her so she gave it to him cause no man in their right mind d would surely go out and buy one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

just say you'vot a big dick so you don't need the distraction

----------


## Willie

Ahh don't worry about it being a girly car- I drive a Isuzu wizard, 21 years old.....oh wait mines not a girly car, oh well!
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## scotty

> Yup...it's a girls car... Give it to your darling and buy a hilux...


Come on guys it might be a 4wd silly car....... nah still a hairdressers car

----------


## TheJanitar

Alright, thanks, ya judgmental bastards, my doubts about being paranoid have been proven wrong  :Grin:  I will either come on a motorcycle or go with @Biggun708 haha

----------


## Paddy79

is any one going to this coming from or coming through Napier?

----------


## keneff

> is any one going to this coming from or coming through Napier?


Sorry, @Paddy79, but I'll be coming from South Auks. Room for one and a bit of gear, if any needs a lift. PM me.
Cheers,
Ken

----------


## Biggun708

> is any one going to this coming from or coming through Napier?


If you make it to Roto's I think @TheJanitar will have room in his girly car...

----------


## Paddy79

> If you make it to Roto's I think @TheJanitar will have room in his girly car...


Hahahaha fuck your funny @Biggun708 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Savage1

Sorry I'm out. Tough Mudder is on that weekend and I've been pre booked for a team in that.

----------


## Pointer

A deer in the boot of a Celica would make a good picture  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willie

> A deer in the boot of a Celica would make a good picture


He could give it a blow wave before the pictures!

----------


## Willie

@ TheJanitar, sounds like your a good bastard anyway- for all this shit i'm thinking your due a cold one or two. Is it Chardonnay or Sauv you drink? :Thumbsup: 

Nay cold beers on me when we catch up!

Cheers

----------


## Sideshow

> A deer in the boot of a Celica would make a good picture


Nar duck tape it to the bonnet  :Thumbsup:  GOLD :XD:

----------


## homebrew.357

It`s not a girle car , it`s a boy racers car , my son made a Lynx kit car with a Celica 1600 motor in it , went like the clappers and he always had a girl in the seat beside him!!!.  :Omg:  lucky little sod. My other son had Mazda R X 7, red and again always full of crumpet!!.

----------


## northdude

the escudo certainly doesn't seem to attract them  :Sad:

----------


## Biggun708

> It`s not a girle car , it`s a boy racers car , my son made a Lynx kit car with a Celica 1600 motor in it , went like the clappers and he always had a girl in the seat beside him!!!.  lucky little sod. My other son had Mazda R X 7, red and again always full of crumpet!!.


You're just made it worse....

----------


## homebrew.357

No, he can come down in his car with a Packet of "Crumpets!.

----------


## Paddy79

> No, he can come down in his car with a Packet of "Crumpets!.


Yum Crumpets

----------


## Russian 22.

> Alright, thanks, ya judgmental bastards, my doubts about being paranoid have been proven wrong  I will either come on a motorcycle or go with @Biggun708 haha


I'll can join with my motorbike. We can be the cool kids. Yah never know. The bikes might get us some crumpets ha.

----------


## northdude

could be worse like some homo turning up in a European or your a penis car  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Biggun708

> I'll can join with my motorbike. We can be the cool kids. Yah never know. The bikes might get us some crumpets ha.


Some fine local crumpet up the valley boys!.. Marry one of dem girls, you got hunting for life!

----------


## Russian 22.

> Some fine local crumpet up the valley boys!.. Marry one of dem girls, you got hunting for life!


It's hard enough to explain why I bought another rifle to my girlfriend. Let alone why I got another girlfriend ha.

----------


## Paddy79

Tell her you like to share

----------


## homebrew.357

It`s Amazing how it goes' off track, so coming down form A K L, it will take me 4/5 hours towing the caravan, a long trip for just a weekend, so to make it worth while I will be heading down on the Wednesday and going back on Monday when all are back at work.  :Have A Nice Day:  That will give six days of no bloody tv, don`t have to shave and have a good look around the area, might even see a deer. Will take the Marlin with the new 170gr Serra fn slugs , with 29grs 3031 should get the job done, they look good on paper at 100ms, minute of deer.

----------


## Gapped axe

you've just become my new camp buddy, hope you don't snore.

----------


## Willie

> you've just become my new camp buddy, hope you don't snore.


Seems like it's turning in to Broke Back here, big spoon, little spoon...

----------


## Biggun708

> Seems like it's turning in to Broke Back here, big spoon, little spoon...


No fork.....

----------


## homebrew.357

For health and safety reasons Gapped Axe, you would be wise not to camp any where near my caravan, after a feed of pickled mussels and a few jugs of my home brew I`m a dead sert to take over the maui gas field .  :Brzzzzz:   I must always open the vents and door before I even think of putting the billy on!.

----------


## BLR-Bushpig

What an awesome idea!!! I'd be keen to the brains of some experienced hunters

----------


## BLR-Bushpig

> I'm keen and a relative youngy at 66. Will have my mate's young fella (10) with me. He's got a few young bloke problems related to ADHD, but for some reason listens to me, so I help out a bit with him. Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter. Hope this is okay with all. He'll be my responsibilty and knows he'll be going home if he doesn't behave. Anyone against, please let me know and I'll drop out, no hard feelings.


What a champion!!! Good on ya mate

----------


## BLR-Bushpig

*pick the brains

----------


## Paddy79

make sure you pick the right ones or you will get a bunch of dribble about Waikato is gods nectar or some crap

----------


## Willie

> ] He's got a few young bloke problems  Anyway, he's raring to go and has promised to behave and would be rapt to be in such august company.  He's a bright lad, and really wants to become a hunter.


Slight editing and I think most of us fit in that category! 
I also want to become a hunter so in good company.

More the merrier I say and all the better to see the young ones coming through.

----------


## Rushy

> make sure you pick the right ones or you will get a bunch of dribble about Waikato is gods nectar or some crap


Mothers milk Paddy.  The elixir of life.

----------


## Willie

So an Irishman, a Scotsman, a Kiwi....went a hunting.
This can only end well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tango

This sounds like a great idea
I'm new to this hunting thing and keen to soak up some knowledge, I'm keen as

I have a 10 year old daughter who loves the outdoors and is keen to learn about hunting too, I'd love to bring her along as well if no one objects - (she already knows all the swear words, and understands what happens at camp stays at camp, so should fit in well!)

----------


## Russian 22.

I've booked the 4 and 5th of November into my calendar. So I'm coming too. 


There's a 10 year old boy coming so she will have someone her own age coming along so I can't see any reason why she can't come.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> I've booked the 4 and 5th of November into my calendar. So I'm coming too. 
> 
> 
> There's a 10 year old boy coming so she will have someone her own age coming along so I can't see any reason why she can't come.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Biggun708

Don't be expecting huge trophies. .. oh the model 7 works btw

----------


## Danny

> Don't be expecting huge trophies. .. oh the model 7 works btwAttachment 74282Attachment 74282


Save us some eho!!

----------


## Rushy

> Don't be expecting huge trophies. .. oh the model 7 works btwAttachment 74282Attachment 74282


Glad for that.

----------


## Biggun708

> Save us some eho!!


There's a few around

----------


## Biggun708

Yesterday. ..

----------


## Danny

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Willie

Aye save some for the rest, I have Sunday/ part Monday off this week otherwise I would be through there now!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hey, is D O C still doing the permits for this area?

----------


## Biggun708

> Hey, is D O C still doing the permits for this area?


Ngai Tuhoe.. online. .easy as  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Ngai Tuhoe.. online. .easy as


Is there a confirmed area I need to get a permit for?

----------


## Biggun708

> Is there a confirmed area I need to get a permit for?


Nah just jump on tick the boxes  :Have A Nice Day:  northern Urewera is where we're headed...

----------


## Russian 22.

> Nah just jump on tick the boxes  northern Urewera is where we're headed...


So tick all the boxes? 

Sweet as.

----------


## anthony

will we all need to apply for permits before the trip ??

----------


## Gibo

Yip

----------


## anthony

sweet just applied seeing as it is a 4 month permit

----------


## homebrew.357

Got mine for the "Whakatane Waioeka Urutawa area, should cover it.

----------


## homebrew.357

It`s a few weeks to go yet but I`d like to know what the road in is like as will be towing my caravan in, anyone had a look in there, going down on the Wednesday 1st to pic the best camp/parking site.  :Cool:

----------


## keneff

> sounds a bit like last of the summer wine


More like Dad's Army @anthony. We'll all be armed, remember.

----------


## 38 South

You'd be pretty keen trying to and take your caravan up there at the moment as there are some dropouts along the road with a direct route to the river 30m or so below. First is just after Ogilvies bridge, another just after the 12 Mile and the other just before the 8 Acre. There's also further collapse occurring immediately before the Lions Hut but still plenty of width there, just don't be tempted to cruise over close to the edge. The road is pretty narrow at the other points mentioned but contractors are presently working (slowly) on the one at Ogilvies and will carry on up. We have had an lot of rain this winter, last being 140mm on Monday. No problem for a ute but a little restricted for a caravan just now. On the positive side the road surface is very good.

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, Thanks for that 38 South, looks like I'll be a no show as only a front wheel drive car so it`s on to plan C, which is up to KeriKeri for a few days, mite get in a fishing trip , so fish and chips instead of venison hot pot. Have fun guys, catch you some time later.

----------


## 38 South

I wouldn't necessarily write it off, as I said there are contractors currently working on the road so maybe they"ll get it sorted before you get there. There is also a good campsite at Ogilvies Bridge - even has flush toilets, and currently no problems getting there.

----------


## Willie

So just having a look on GooGle Earth and the place looks nice however I am wondering if someone would be kind enough to post up/ get in touch about easiest route in etc. 
I may also have room for one more in my vehicle, 4x4 (old but works), and coming over from Hamilton Friday afternoon and bringing the knife sharpening kit to whittle away some chill time while the animals are sleeping.

Cheers fellas.

----------


## Rushy

Guys I am going to bail on this young fellah weekend.  I have been away at the weekends a fair bit lately and have too many things backed up waiting for my attention. @anthony, I won't be able to give you a lift down I'm afraid but I would encourage you to attend if you can make it down there.

----------


## anthony

> Guys I am going to bail on this young fellah weekend.  I have been away at the weekends a fair bit lately and have too many things backed up waiting for my attention. @anthony, I won't be able to give you a lift down I'm afraid but I would encourage you to attend if you can make it down there.


All good @Rushy ill sort something out

----------


## homebrew.357

No 35south I don't think I`ll give it a go, I can imaging the poo I would be in if I rang my wife and said the car and caravan are in the river!!, WHAT!!  :Omg: ., and I bet the insurance company would be, HAHA, you did what, sorry, no cover on gravel roads.

----------


## Biggun708

Had a catch up with @Danny.. He's bringing the old codger and a young fella... Pretty sure @TheJanitar is keen... Who else is a definite? Should be a good one... @Gibo ?? You going to bring the family over?

----------


## Gibo

At this point im struggling to get there. Think @nickbop was keen

----------


## anthony

I'll be in keen as to meet some fellow huntas haha

----------


## Willie

Ahhh fuckity,fuck, fuck.
Sorry I'm out: work beating me, 3 projects to get across the line and a training day due that week so that's not going to work. Too much shit to make sure is happening for me to be able to chill and hunt, ironic really as I could do with it.

Safe hunting to you all!

----------


## Russian 22.

I am definite. I am planning on going down with @Kenneth 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Im still going to be there at this stage but only Friday arvo home Sat night.

----------


## Russian 22.

Is anyone else going down from auckland? The janitor is coming but Ken only has one seat free. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

Guess it's all down to the weather now... Cross your fingers folks...

----------


## Nick-D

Sorry won't be able to make it folks. Am in the midst of trying to go unconditional in a house in tauranga, so making the next one should be a bit easier.
Can't wait to be a bit closer to the action...

----------


## Russian 22.

> Guess it's all down to the weather now... Cross your fingers folks...


The weather was looking pretty rainy isn't it?

----------


## Biggun708

> The weather was looking pretty rainy isn't it?


As it has been all winter! Looking forward to a bit of sun!

----------


## Pointer

I'll be hunting nearby so will still show my face at camp at some stage to say hi

----------


## anthony

I'm proberly going to go as long as I can maybe meet some one and follow them there as I am not quiet sure I know where to go. I'm going from Auckland but can't take passengers as I'm on my restricted licence. Cheers

----------


## Biggun708

> I'm proberly going to go as long as I can maybe meet some one and follow them there as I am not quiet sure I know where to go. I'm going from Auckland but can't take passengers as I'm on my restricted licence. Cheers


Jump in with the little sth African.. @TheJanitar...

----------


## anthony

Is it all good if I bring my dad ? He is a bit of a drinker but I'll try keep my eye on him. he won't be doing any hunting he's more of a camp boy (kitchen bitch) haha should be a pretty mean weekend out by the sounds of things

----------


## Biggun708

So at this stage it looks like about 4 or 5 people are keen..  :Sad:

----------


## john m

I'm still hoping to be there Sat.

----------


## Danny

Weather permitting sunshines Ill be there as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> So at this stage it looks like about 4 or 5 people are keen..


Make that 3-4, I'm not going to make it. No excuses, just heaps of shit to do that's not fun.

----------


## Biggun708

Forecast is average... Got heaps to do at home before a week in the bush next week... Might just flag it as well... Was worth a crack....

----------


## Danny

> Forecast is average... Got heaps to do at home before a week in the bush next week... Might just flag it as well... Was worth a crack....


Yep, never say never young fella, always a next time...
My lawns are done, Im baby-less and the Bark River is as sharp as a knife. Im out there somewhere, Whirinaki is going to be my place of call...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## anthony

Shit that's a bigger just brought my self a new rifle for the trip  :Wtfsmilie:  Marlin xs7 7mm08. Should organise another weekend similar some time this summer

----------


## keneff

Sorry Fellas. I won't be able to make it after all. My uncle hs just passed away and I have heaps of family stuff to do. The young chap is abit pissadointed, but understands that shit happens. Hopefully there'll be another opportunity for a get-together in the near future. Sincere apologies.
Cheers,
Ken

----------


## Russian 22.

Ah Bugger on both counts. I will see what the saffa is doing and make a  decision 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

Low turnout and below average weather forecast will keep me at home. Hope there is another opportunity next year.

----------


## Rushy

This has really turned to poo and I feel like I started the landslide.  @anthony, we will get in amongst some goats in the next little while.

----------


## Paddy79

> This has really turned to poo and I feel like I started the landslide.  @anthony, we will get in amongst some goats in the next little while.


Please tell me you mean shoot some goats @Rushy and not something else

----------


## anthony

> This has really turned to poo and I feel like I started the landslide.  @anthony, we will get in amongst some goats in the next little while.


All good @Rushy shit happened hahaha. Yea that would be real mean

----------


## Rushy

> Please tell me you mean shoot some goats @Rushy and not something else


A discerning Waikato boy like me has a preference for sheep Paddy.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## tetawa

Thought this was to be a huge turnout which isn't my scene, oh I was so wrong.

----------


## TheJanitar

Im sure we can organize something for January or so?

----------


## Russian 22.

> This has really turned to poo and I feel like I started the landslide.  @anthony, we will get in amongst some goats in the next little while.


I'll be keen to tag along if you don't mind. I have weekends off and finish at 4pm on weekdays.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Rushy ,no goats here. You took too long to get back out here & we shot them all.

----------


## Russian 22.

Still some around leitch hut according to the doc lady. Or aria.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Still some around leitch hut according to the doc lady. Or aria.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


That Leitchs area is pretty lean too. Was there in April. Bugger all sign down by the hut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> That Leitchs area is pretty lean too. Was there in April. Bugger all sign down by the hut. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bugger. I was going to go and go hunt them. 

I will try aria or taumaranui. All of the north Waikato have been culled. North auckland is booked til new years. So has pirongia. Goats are looking thin on the ground.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Bugger. I was going to go and go hunt them. 
> 
> I will try aria or taumaranui. All of the north Waikato have been culled. North auckland is booked til new years. So has pirongia. Goats are looking thin on the ground.


Goats are almost getting harder than deer to hunt on public land these days...the new reality.. Good luck with Aria and Taumaranui..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Goats are almost getting harder than deer to hunt on public land these days...the new reality.. Good luck with Aria and Taumaranui..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn doc and their biodiversity drive. Shot 500 odd goats put from the vicinity of whangarei. And heaps more from the forests of northland. 

Seems like it. I've cone across far more deer sign than anything that resembles goat and pig sign.

Thanks.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy ,no goats here. You took too long to get back out here & we shot them all.


I don't trust you White fellahs, you speak with forked tongue.  I bet you ten bob to a knob of Billy goat shit that you won't have got them all.

----------


## upnorth uplander

U mite be onto me, will let u knw wat i see today. The fuckas living behind mine havs moved across the road to the big trees.

----------


## tetawa

> Goats are almost getting harder than deer to hunt on public land these days...the new reality.. Good luck with Aria and Taumaranui..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drive between Awakino and Marokopa regular and see heaps of goats on DOC land. Has had the green crap spread there but still see heaps.

----------


## northdude

apparently goats don't eat it

----------


## Paddy79

> apparently goats don't eat it


Nope they are smart in that sense, either that or they got a cast iron gut and eat everything

----------


## tiroatedson

> Drive between Awakino and Marokopa regular and see heaps of goats on DOC land. Has had the green crap spread there but still see heaps.


And maybe not culled as hard..? More extensive country to hide in..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Drive between Awakino and Marokopa regular and see heaps of goats on DOC land. Has had the green crap spread there but still see heaps.


Thanks. Now know where I'm going when the deer stump me one time too many haha.

----------


## Cigar

> And maybe not culled as hard..? More extensive country to hide in..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I drove that road a lot between 1998 and 2006 and never saw many goats, but the cullers were working that whole area pretty hard in the 90s. They got huge numbers in the Moeatoa reserve. There is a lot of private land through there that may be feeding the DOC land with goats too. When I was growing up in that area it was all about chasing pigs or possums, no-one cared about goats (except for that brief period when nannies were worth $100 each!).

----------


## Paddy79

Come to hawkes bay. Goats a plenty here. I shoot em for a living and I'm not poor

----------


## anthony

Big shout out to rushey for taking me for a goat shoot. Really appreciated it since that big young flella hunt went downwards haha really let the hunting bug out now the new car funds will be new gun funds, thanks rushey

----------


## Rushy

> Big shout out to rushey for taking me for a goat shoot. Really appreciated it since that big young flella hunt went downwards haha really let the hunting bug out now the new car funds will be new gun funds, thanks rushey


If that day didn't hook you then nothing will.

----------


## northdude

How did the marlin go @anthony

----------


## anthony

Beaut @northdude did a fair bit of damage on the old goats haha got that scope sighted in but Im gunna get a new scope some time this week so need to sight it in again

----------


## Barefoot

Next time take your sighting in targets down aye, my swinging gongs don't swing with that cardboard in the way  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Next time take your sighting in targets down aye, my swinging gongs don't swing with that cardboard in the way


 @Tommy you are charged with conduct to the prejudice of good hunting guest etiquette.  A disciplinary hearing will be held in the forth coming days and you will be found guilty and sentenced to make good by giving Barefoot a crate of Waikato.  He doesn't like Waikato and will no doubt seek counsel from me as to how he might dispose of it.

----------


## mucko

> Bugger. I was going to go and go hunt them. 
> 
> I will try aria or taumaranui. All of the north Waikato have been culled. North auckland is booked til new years. So has pirongia. Goats are looking thin on the ground.


heaps south of te Kuiti. when you turn left to head to taumaranui. the hill on the right at 8 mile has tons on it, go to first cow shed on the left, you will know it has steps for the cows to walk down pop in there and ask them to pop some goats off. @tetawa might even know the guy.

----------


## tiroatedson

> heaps south of te Kuiti. when you turn left to head to taumaranui. the hill on the right at 8 mile has tons on it, go to first cow shed on the left, you will know it has steps for the cows to walk down pop in there and ask them to pop some goats off. @tetawa might even know the guy.


Is that a newish cowshed ie 10 years old roughly..? If it where I think it is I know who you're talking about b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Is that a newish cowshed ie 10 years old roughly..? If it where I think it is I know who you're talking about b
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh please do tell....

----------


## mucko

> Is that a newish cowshed ie 10 years old roughly..? If it where I think it is I know who you're talking about b
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


must be something like that, a rotary shed, the yards and races had design input from that hoof guru guy, flow though the shed was awesome, did a field day there when we milked up troopers rd, its just before pukerimu rd

----------


## tiroatedson

> must be something like that, a rotary shed, the yards and races had design input from that hoof guru guy, flow though the shed was awesome, did a field day there when we milked up troopers rd, its just before pukerimu rd


Know who u mean. Biggish farming family in the area. Applied for a job on that particular block, didn't take it. Has two more properties and both are in prime goat areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

